# PCGH-Lüfter: Sharkoon Silent Eagle 800 für Silent-PCs bald verfügbar



## PCGH-Redaktion (12. Oktober 2009)

*PCGH-Lüfter: Sharkoon Silent Eagle 800 für Silent-PCs bald verfügbar*

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung zu PCGH-Lüfter: Sharkoon Silent Eagle 800 für Silent-PCs bald verfügbar gefragt. Beachten Sie dabei unsere Forenregeln.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: PCGH-Lüfter: Sharkoon Silent Eagle 800 für Silent-PCs bald verfügbar


----------



## N-Golth-Batai (12. Oktober 2009)

*PCGH-Lüfter: Sharkoon Silent Eagle 800 für Silent-PCs bald verfügbar*

wieviel luft befördert er denn nach draußen? es wäre evtl. eine überlegung wert meine 2000er zu tauschen! bzw. in meinem anderen die dort ansässigen zu wechseln...


----------



## -MIRROR- (12. Oktober 2009)

*AW: PCGH-Lüfter: Sharkoon Silent Eagle 800 für Silent-PCs bald verfügbar*

Hahaha xD

Und wie sieht es mit Kühlleistung aus??? Alles schön udn gut das ihr die Umdrehungen runterdreht, aber taugt der denn dann noch was??

Außerdme interessiert ob er die Luft von innen nach außen oder von außen nach innen befördert.
Am leisesten wäre überhaupt kein Lüfter... Kleine rTipp am Rande für die Silentfreaks xDDD


----------



## Carter (12. Oktober 2009)

*AW: PCGH-Lüfter: Sharkoon Silent Eagle 800 für Silent-PCs bald verfügbar*

das gute stück fördert 64 m³/h od 37 cfmXD
guck einfach ma auf bild 7 da steht alles 

ab auf jeden fall sieht er übergeil aus, nur noch die frage was er kosten soll
weil zb ein be quiet lüffi gibts ja schon für nen 10ner


----------



## BigBubby (12. Oktober 2009)

*AW: PCGH-Lüfter: Sharkoon Silent Eagle 800 für Silent-PCs bald verfügbar*



-DIVINITY- schrieb:


> Hahaha xD
> {...}
> Außerdme interessiert ob er die Luft von innen nach außen oder von außen nach innen befördert.
> Am leisesten wäre überhaupt kein Lüfter... Kleine rTipp am Rande für die Silentfreaks xDDD


Scheinst ja nicht gerade der intelligenteste zu sein.
Mal dran gedacht den einfach anders rum zu montieren? Der bläßt, wie man es sich wünscht


----------



## N-Golth-Batai (12. Oktober 2009)

*AW: PCGH-Lüfter: Sharkoon Silent Eagle 800 für Silent-PCs bald verfügbar*



Carter schrieb:


> das gute stück fördert 64 m³/h od 37 cfmXD
> guck einfach ma auf bild 7 da steht alles
> 
> ab auf jeden fall sieht er übergeil aus, nur noch die frage was er kosten soll
> weil zb ein be quiet lüffi gibts ja schon für nen 10ner



bedankt.....


----------



## Owly-K (12. Oktober 2009)

*AW: PCGH-Lüfter: Sharkoon Silent Eagle 800 für Silent-PCs bald verfügbar*

Da ich im Moment gar nicht mehr so auf diese transparent-LED-BlingBlings stehe, würde jener schwarze meinem neuen alten Rechner ganz hypsch stehen. Fehlt nur noch, dass ich den irgendwo kaufen darf...


----------



## Radioactive (12. Oktober 2009)

*AW: PCGH-Lüfter: Sharkoon Silent Eagle 800 für Silent-PCs bald verfügbar*

Sieht auf jeden Fall klasse aus. Meiner Meinung nach besser als die anderen Silent Eagle Lüfter. Hoffentlich wird er nicht so teuer


----------



## Ahab (12. Oktober 2009)

*AW: PCGH-Lüfter: Sharkoon Silent Eagle 800 für Silent-PCs bald verfügbar*

tolle entwicklung  eine gute wahl nach dem sielnt eagle SE mit 1200 umin. hab alle meine 1000er silent eagles auf 700-800 laufen die sind schöööön leise


----------



## knightmare80 (12. Oktober 2009)

*AW: PCGH-Lüfter: Sharkoon Silent Eagle 800 für Silent-PCs bald verfügbar*



PCGH-System schrieb:


> Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung zu PCGH-Lüfter: Sharkoon Silent Eagle 800 für Silent-PCs bald verfügbar gefragt. Beachten Sie dabei unsere Forenregeln.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Ist ja alles schön und gut, aber der Preis ist auch wichtig, wenn ich meinen PC leiser machen möchte sind das mal schnell 5Lüfter im Gehäuse und 9Lüfter am radi ... bei 10€ das Stück geht das ins geld... Ein Set währe toll...


----------



## PCGH_Daniel_W (12. Oktober 2009)

*AW: PCGH-Lüfter: Sharkoon Silent Eagle 800 für Silent-PCs bald verfügbar*

Der Preis dürfte bei etwa 10 Euro liegen. Also genauso teuer wie der Silent Eagle 1000.


----------



## icon (13. Oktober 2009)

*AW: PCGH-Lüfter: Sharkoon Silent Eagle 800 für Silent-PCs bald verfügbar*

Sehr hübscher Lüfter


----------



## Ahab (13. Oktober 2009)

*AW: PCGH-Lüfter: Sharkoon Silent Eagle 800 für Silent-PCs bald verfügbar*



PCGH_Daniel_W schrieb:


> Der Preis dürfte bei etwa 10 Euro liegen. Also genauso teuer wie der Silent Eagle 1000.


 
würd ich auch denken. und wem das zu teuer ist, für den ist ja der slipstream mit 800 U/min für 6 bis 7 € sicher auch ne sehr gute alternative. optisch kann der natürlich nicht mit dem Silent Eagle mithalten  meiner meinung nach. da zahlt man eben fürs design drauf. und 3 euro sind da eigentlich fair


----------



## 4clocker (13. Oktober 2009)

*AW: PCGH-Lüfter: Sharkoon Silent Eagle 800 für Silent-PCs bald verfügbar*

Der schaut in schwarz echt super aus 
Wäre klasse wenn`s den auch noch in 140mm geben würde


----------



## hzdriver (15. Oktober 2009)

*AW: PCGH-Lüfter: Sharkoon Silent Eagle 800 für Silent-PCs bald verfügbar*

Strömungsgünstig durch Golfballstruktur !


----------



## Daniel D. (22. Oktober 2009)

*AW: PCGH-Lüfter: Sharkoon Silent Eagle 800 für Silent-PCs bald verfügbar*

So schön leise ist, wenn auch noch Luft bewegt werden würde, dann wäre es mit Sicherheit sinnvoll . Gibt es Daten dazu?

edit: Ach, die bunten Bilder schaue ich mir schon gar nicht mehr an...


----------



## FortunaGamer (22. Oktober 2009)

*AW: PCGH-Lüfter: Sharkoon Silent Eagle 800 für Silent-PCs bald verfügbar*

Die Leistung von dem Lüfter ist nicht schlecht und der Preis passt. Das Desig ist aber der oberhammer. Sieht um einiges besser aus als der Orginal Lüfter.


----------



## snoop (22. Oktober 2009)

*AW: PCGH-Lüfter: Sharkoon Silent Eagle 800 für Silent-PCs bald verfügbar*

Schade dass es den nicht in 92mm gibt. 
Vielleicht kann ich ja einen oder 2 davon auf meinen Acellero S2 spannen, naja aber bei einer HD4650muss das wohl eigentlich nicht sein


----------

